# Learning to write...



## TKent (May 29, 2014)

About 6 months ago, I got the crazy idea I wanted to write a novel.  Honestly, I don't think I am that good of a writer, but I just can't shake the obsession. So I've been doing a lot of reading on the subject and writing a little for practice.  I have an idea for a new adult romance and have outlined it to the best of my ability.  I may not have what it takes to finish the book and even if I do, it may not be that great, but I am having loads of fun doing it.  I'm excited to find this site as I think it will really help to read and share with other writers!


----------



## Gumby (May 29, 2014)

Hi TKent, welcome to WF! 



> I may not have what it takes to finish the book and even if I do, it may  not be that great, but I am having loads of fun doing it.



This is a great attitude to start out with.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 29, 2014)

Ehhhh, it's not about getting published! It's about the journey. How many plebes can say they have written a book?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 29, 2014)

Welcome TKent. Great to have you join us.


----------



## Bishop (May 30, 2014)

No better place to learn the craft, from real people doing things their own way. You'll find that we all have different views to explore and you'll hopefully find your own through your own craft and our discussions!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Novels? Yes. Short Stories? Yes. Non-fiction? I think so. I've not looked.


----------



## aj47 (May 30, 2014)

Writing anything of length is definitely ambitious, but your attitude is good.  And, like they say, it's about the journey, not the destination.

Once you've made ten posts, you can share your work with us.  In the meantime, feel free to read our stuff and comment/critique our words.  Fresh perspectives are always valuable.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 30, 2014)

Come on in, come on in!


----------



## TKent (May 30, 2014)

I tried my first critique today.  Since I know very little about the craft at this point, except what I've been reading in books, my critique was limited to grammar and flow type things, but I really felt that it made me think about some things in my own writing that I had not noticed before.  So it is a win win situation


----------



## qwertyportne (May 30, 2014)

TKent said:


> I tried my first critique today.  Since I know very little about the craft at this point, except what I've been reading in books, my critique was limited to grammar and flow type things, but I really felt that it made me think about some things in my own writing that I had not noticed before.  So it is a win win situation



You are right on the mark with this comment! Writing a critique works both ways, especially when you say what you think a writer has done well, not just what you think doesn't work very well. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 30, 2014)

That's the great thing about critiquing. When you study other people's writing it actually ends up helping you spot what does and doesn't work in you own. Mind you nothing happens overnight, but you learn a little each day. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## aj47 (May 30, 2014)

TKent said:


> I tried my first critique today.  Since I know very little about the craft at this point, except what I've been reading in books, my critique was limited to grammar and flow type things, but I really felt that it made me think about some things in my own writing that I had not noticed before.  So it is a win win situation



Exactly.  That's among the reason there are writers' groups and fora like this one.  When we help one another we grow in ways we don't always expect.


----------



## TKent (May 31, 2014)

Hmmm...should I be worried that I joined this site two nights ago and haven't written a word since..LOL.  Too much interesting stuff to read in these forums


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 31, 2014)

TKent said:


> Hmmm...should I be worried that I joined this site two nights ago and haven't written a word since..LOL.  Too much interesting stuff to read in these forums



Boy, do I know THAT feeling.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey TKent,  for me having fun is what it is all about. I'm enjoying your brilliant avatar :love_heart: Welcome to WF!


----------



## TKent (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!  The great thing about my avatar is that it is my dog Lulu.  She is one of two French Bulldogs that curl up on either side of me while I write.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh! We have Lou's here too, Lucy Lou and Maddie Lou Who! French Bulldogs are awesome, any kind of bulldog is awesome. I will now picture them a part of your creative juices. :smile:


----------

